# Zeigt eure Retro-Prozessoren!



## tbird (12. Dezember 2007)

Da es hier sowas noch nicht gab, dacht ich, ich erstell das einfach mal...Hier dürft ihr also eure Retro-CPUs zeigen  Ich fang mal an:



Intel Pentium 2 Xeon 450MHz - 1MB Cache



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Alpha RISC CPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




AMD K5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




VLSI Chip von einer SUN Grafikkarte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




286er 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pentium Pro 200MHz / 1MB Cache



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hitachi Super-Computer CPU aus einem Vektorrechner. 7200pins 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so ich denk das reicht jetzt mal


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt eure Prozessoren!*

Sehr geile Bilder 

Nur kannst du auch mal dazu schreiben um was es sich im einzelnen handelt?


----------



## tbird (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt eure Prozessoren!*

ooki habs reineditiert


----------



## danone (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt eure Prozessoren!*

Hitachi Super-Computer CPU aus einem Vektorrechner. 7200pins
ist ja wahnsinn wie kompakt die damals schon waren ^^


----------



## der8auer (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt eure Prozessoren!*

w0w... einfach nur geil


----------



## jetztaber (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt eure Prozessoren!*

@overlocked

Dieser Thread beschäftigt sich nicht mit aktuellen Prozessoren, sondern ausschließlich mit alten (=Retro), heute mit Sicherheit nicht mehr erhältlichen Prozessoren.

Hier bitte nur Bilder und Texte von Prozessoren bis max. 1400Mhz posten.

Danke.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Zeigt eure Prozessoren!*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Hier bitte nur Bilder und Texte von Prozessoren bis max. 1400Mhz posten.



Naja, soo würd ichs nicht unbedingt sagen, eher das hier alles außer gesockelte K7 und Benzium 4 und folgend rein darf...

Um auch was zum Thema beizutragen  
(ich find das Modul übrigens richtig genial, schade das AMD/Intel sowas nicht anbieten)...


----------



## tbird (13. Dezember 2007)

ist das eine G4?

und Intel bietet sowas an, leider nur für Notebooks (oder HAT ES angeboten, mit dem P2 und P3)


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Dezember 2007)

tbird schrieb:


> ist das eine G4?


Yep, das is 'nen G4, sogar das damalige Top Modell mit 933MHz und 2MiB Backsidecache...


tbird schrieb:


> und Intel bietet sowas an, leider nur für Notebooks (oder HAT ES angeboten, mit dem P2 und P3)



Ja, ich erinnere mich dran, gabs von Benzium MMX bis Benzium 2, danach hat mans wieder entsorgt 

War wohl zu gut...


----------



## elianda (16. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Dezember 2007)

2 von vielen 'alten Prozessoren'...


----------



## tbird (12. Februar 2008)

PowerPC 604:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2008)

Bei der Optik kann Intel und AMD nicht mit


----------



## Player007 (13. Februar 2008)

Hier ist mein alter PII Prozessor mit 400Mhz

Gruß


----------



## Marbus16 (13. Februar 2008)

Reichen euch auch CPUs mit Kühler druff? Oder müssen die nacked sein? *ungern Wakü wieder zerrupfen will*


----------



## tbird (13. Februar 2008)

cpus mit kühler sind schwachsinnig .... wir wollen ja die CPUs sehen ...


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. Februar 2008)

es geht hier um retro cpus ^^ oder hast du so nen altes ding mit wakü drauf??

hier mein pentium mmx und mein 386er. den mmx hab ich geköpft


----------



## tbird (13. Februar 2008)

das ist kein Pentium MMX, sondern ein ganz alter P1 mit 60MHz ... hast du da auch mal ein Bild von der anderen Seite? Vllt. ist das die seltene Version mit dem FDIV Bug


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. Februar 2008)

hast recht  der mmx mit 166 liegt in der anderen schublade ^^ 

der hat keinen FDIV-Bug  SX948  ist schon ne cpu aus dem D1 stepping. betroffen waren B1 und C1 steps.


----------



## tbird (13. Februar 2008)

man lernt nie aus xD

ich wusste nur dass man anhand des "pentium" schriftzugs erkennen kann, obs der fdiv ist oder ned ...


----------



## kmf (16. Februar 2008)

Mein 80386DX-33 und dazu passendem CacheController 82385-25.


----------



## maGic (14. August 2008)

Eine ASus p2l97ds mit 2x p2 233Mhz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Incl SCSI, da geht ja noch was


----------



## AMDSempron (15. August 2008)

Meine 386er Mühle mit mathematischem Coprozessor und 11 (!) MB RAM in Verbindung mit ner ST 251 die ganze 31 MB hat.


----------



## HeX (15. August 2008)

interesannte festplatte, was ist denn das fürn anschluss.. noch nie gesehen obwohl ich auch ne menge alder sachen habe.

hast aber komische rambestückung.. meines wissens gibt es doch nur 4, 8, 16 und 32 mb module.. oder wie kommt das zustande?


----------



## AMDSempron (15. August 2008)

HeX schrieb:


> interesannte festplatte, was ist denn das fürn anschluss.. noch nie gesehen obwohl ich auch ne menge alder sachen habe.
> 
> hast aber komische rambestückung.. meines wissens gibt es doch nur 4, 8, 16 und 32 mb module.. oder wie kommt das zustande?


Fragt sich nur wie alt die SDachen waren die du gesehen hast, denn je nach dem hast noch nicht so altes Zeugs gesehen. IDE gibts zwar schon seit Ewigkeiten, es gab allerdings davor anderes 
Bei dem PC muss man auch noch die Köpfe, Sektoren usw. manuell im BIOS eingeben wie früher halt üblich, da hat die Platte sich nich einfach angemeldet. 

bezüglich des RAMs: Keine Ahnung, ich hatte 11 MB im Kopf, kann aber auch sein, dass es nur 10 MB sind. Und RAM bist es noch in viel kleineren Portionen als 4MB. Mach dich mal schlau was so ein C64 an RAM hat. Vor vielen Jahren kam doch auch ein genialer Satz von M$, dass Copmuter auc in der Zukunft nicht mehr als 640KB brauchen. Fehler


----------



## HeX (15. August 2008)

Alles was älter als ein 286er bzw nen c64 ist kenne ich nicht^^
bin halt noch bissl zu jung... deshalb würden mich mehr bilder zu alter hardware interesieren und paar details dazu wären auch ganz nett.


----------



## AMDSempron (15. August 2008)

HeX schrieb:


> Alles was älter als ein 286er bzw nen c64 ist kenne ich nicht^^
> bin halt noch bissl zu jung... deshalb würden mich mehr bilder zu alter hardware interesieren und paar details dazu wären auch ganz nett.


Der PC da oben is älter als ich


----------



## tbird (18. August 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> bezüglich des RAMs: Keine Ahnung, ich hatte 11 MB im Kopf, kann aber auch sein, dass es nur 10 MB sind.


 geht doch. 3 * 1MB + 8MB ... 



> Und RAM bist es noch in viel kleineren Portionen als 4MB. Mach dich mal schlau was so ein C64 an RAM hat. Vor vielen Jahren kam doch auch ein genialer Satz von M$, dass Copmuter auc in der Zukunft nicht mehr als 640KB brauchen. Fehler


"_640_ Kilobyte _ought_ to be enough for anybody" Hiess der Satz. Und wer Englich einigermaßen kann, der sollte wissen, dass dieser Satz weder "in der zukunft" noch "brauchen" beinhaltet ...


----------



## elianda (19. August 2008)

Normal besteht eine Bank bei einem 386er aus 4 SIMM Slots, da es aber ein SX ist mit halber Busbreite, wird eine Bank aus 2 SIMM Slots bestehen.

Wenn man weiterhin annimmt, dass es 256 kB, 512 kB, 1 MB und 4 MB SIMMs gibt, kann man das irgendwie aufteilen:
Mal angenommen die 2 Riegel mit den vielen Chips sind 4 MB pro SIMM, dann haben die anderen 3 Baenke jeweils 1 MB mit 2x 512 kB SIMMs.
(Man kommt nicht auf 11 MB ohne mindestens eine Bank mit 4 MB SIMMs).

Das erstaunliche ist nun, dass der 386er Chipset 4 MB SIMMs kennt, was nicht jeder konnte, insbesondere die fuer den SX.



tbird schrieb:


> "_640_ Kilobyte _ought_ to be enough for anybody" Hiess der Satz. Und wer Englich einigermaßen kann, der sollte wissen, dass dieser Satz weder "in der zukunft" noch "brauchen" beinhaltet ...



Ja, ist vermutlich eine der am meisten fehlzitierten Aussagen.


----------



## Taigao (19. August 2008)

Hier mal nen Schätzchen aus meiner Sammlung 8)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße euer Taigao


----------



## AMDSempron (19. August 2008)

Aaaaalso, ich hab mal beim BIOS Post Screen Pause gedrückt. Das BIOS meldet 10112KB RAM. Da hab ich jetz keinen Bock das auseinanderzubröseln. Is aber trotzdem ne Menge RAM


----------



## kmf (20. August 2008)

Neuste Erbstücke für meine Retro-Sammlung: ein Athlon K7-800 A und ein sehr gut erhaltenes Slot A Board, das Asus K7M.


Der K7-800 A




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dazu passende Board. Das werde ich demnächst mal testen, ob es auch meinen K7-1000 A verträgt. 
Hier nun erst mal die Verpackung, auch noch sehr gut erhalten. Manche Leute gehen halt sehr pfleglich mit ihren Sachen um. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann auch noch ein Pix vom nackten Board. Die zwei Ramriegel hab ich mal drin gelassen, damit die ned wegkommen. 
Ich glaub nämlich nicht, dass ich so alten Ram noch daheim rumfliegen hab. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte ganz links außen den ISA-Slot. Damit sollten auch noch Uralt-Erweiterungskarten auf dem Board laufen.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (23. August 2008)

Hier auch ma was schönes .......läuft auch noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AMDSempron (23. August 2008)

hehe, ich hab auch noch so einen, der is aber nackig. Ich fand es sieht einfach besser aus. Funzen tut der auch immer noch und rechnet mit bei Boinc


----------



## Hatuja (30. September 2008)

Ein 486 DX 2 von Advanced Micro Devices mit 66 MHz.
Ein K6 von AMD mit 133 MHz.
Und ein nackter Pentium 2 von Intel mit 233MHz.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Oktober 2008)

> Ein 486 DX 2 von Advanced Micro Devices mit 66 MHz.



Weis da jemand nicht was AMD heist?


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2008)

Wieso?!
AMD = Advanced Micro Devices??!


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Oktober 2008)

Warum schreibt er nich gleich AMD. 

Advanced Micro Devices steht drauf, er stellt das so hin als wärs irgend ne kleine Garagenfirma.

Übrigens hab ich hier auch noch nen DX4 von AMD, allerdings mit 100Mhz.


----------



## Hatuja (4. Oktober 2008)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Warum schreibt er nich gleich AMD.
> 
> Advanced Micro Devices steht drauf, er stellt das so hin als wärs irgend ne kleine Garagenfirma.
> 
> Übrigens hab ich hier auch noch nen DX4 von AMD, allerdings mit 100Mhz.


Natürlich weiß ich das es AMD ist, aber zu der Zeit haben sie halt immer "Advanced Micro Devices" auf ihre Produkte gedruckt.
Das die Abkürzung AMD für sich steht, dauerte da noch ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (4. Oktober 2008)

> Das die Abkürzung AMD für sich steht, dauerte da noch ein paar Jahre.



Ähm...naja ok.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Oktober 2008)

Erst beim K5 stand AMD drauf, oder??

Hab gerad keinen Bock meinen K5 rauszusuchen bzw die Bilder davon.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. Oktober 2008)

Meine Mühle-Den Prozzi ( Pentium 2 Deschutes, 350 MHz )habe ich zwar mit Kühler schon mehrere male ein- und ausgebaut, den Kühler habe ich noch nicht abgenommen, sonst bekomm ich den nicht mehr draufschließlich ist er ja noch in Betrieb


----------



## elianda (29. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Erst beim K5 stand AMD drauf, oder??
> 
> Hab gerad keinen Bock meinen K5 rauszusuchen bzw die Bilder davon.



Seit dem 5x86 AMD-X5-133ADW steht AMD in der Bezeichnung nochmal.


----------



## Bommer (11. November 2008)

Hallo

Beim Aufräumen gefunden. Ein Intel DX2/66 MHz...!!!

Gruss Bommer


----------



## Bucklew (19. Dezember 2008)

hach da wird man ja ganz sentimental 

hab letztens noch mit dem gedanken gespielt mir so einen alten Slot-Athlon zu kaufen, war kurz davor. das waren noch CPUs für männer und nicht so kleine furzteile wie heute


----------



## frame2 (19. Dezember 2008)

Bucklew schrieb:


> hach da wird man ja ganz sentimental
> 
> hab letztens noch mit dem gedanken gespielt mir so einen alten Slot-Athlon zu kaufen, war kurz davor. das waren noch CPUs für männer und nicht so kleine furzteile wie heute




Stell dich mal nicht so an wenn das so weitergeht werden die Prozzis alle wieder groß, schau dir mal den Core i7 im vergleich zum c2d an!

Ps. aber das mit dem sentimental da stimme ich dir 100% zu!!!!!!


----------



## burns (19. Dezember 2008)

Pentium 1 - 133mhz müsste es eigentlich sein .. die armen Pins


----------



## computertod (27. Dezember 2008)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Meine Mühle-Den Prozzi ( Pentium 2 Deschutes, 350 MHz )habe ich zwar mit Kühler schon mehrere male ein- und ausgebaut, den Kühler habe ich noch nicht abgenommen, sonst bekomm ich den nicht mehr draufschließlich ist er ja noch in Betrieb



das ist nicht zufällig so ein alter Medion PC, oder? den hatte mein Bruder auch, bis er den Bios geschossen hat


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (8. Januar 2009)

von links oben nach recht unten:


Pentium II (ka welche MHz)
AMDK6-2 266MHz
Pentium 60 (uralt, auf dem Schrott gefunden, ka ob der noch läuft)
Pentium 75 (lief mal eine Zeit lang als Internet PC, als hier noch 56k Pflicht war) 


Im Keller sollten noch ein P100, P90, P133, ein 486 66MHz und ein Celeron 600MHz rumliegen, teilweise sind die noch im Einsatz als Programmiergerät für die Heizungssteuerung


----------



## Alriin (22. März 2009)

AMD K5 PR166 mit 66MHz
AMD K6 233ANR mit 233MHz
AMD K6-2/300AFR mit 300MHz
AMD K6-2/450AFX mit 450MHz


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. März 2009)

hier ein P3 mit 800 Mhz und das passende Board. Alle funktioniert noch einwandfrei.


----------



## Beat84 (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Intel Pentium (166 MHz)
AMD K6-2 (500 MHz)
AMD Athlon (1333 MHz)
AMD Athlon 64 (1800 MHz)


----------



## Ramtaboba (18. April 2009)

Hi alle!

Wann habt ihr denn so im Durchschnitt mit dem Selbstbau angefangen, bzw. seid ab welchen XXX'er Prozessor-Zeiten dabei?

MfG Ramtaboba


----------



## fpsJunkie (23. April 2009)

naja, da ich erst 14 bin noch nicht so lange, aber mein erster selbstbau war mit einem P4, der sogar noch lebt nach abnormalen overclocking-experimenten.


----------



## superman1989 (27. Juni 2009)

hier meine Bilder huhu




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. August 2009)

Meine 1. Rechenzentrale, Dez. 05, gebraucht von meiner Schwester übernommen. (Kamen da nicht schon die ersten Dual-Cores raus??)

Nen Thunderbird 900, funktionstüchtig. 
Wollte das System noch mal wieder zusammenbauen, leider ist es so schwer an SDram ranzukommen.


----------



## master030 (23. August 2009)

Hab nur ein AMD Athlon XP 2000+ der noch läuft^^


----------



## Gamer_95 (23. August 2009)

Das hier ist echtes Retro:

Das ding hat 33MHz und is somit (glaube ich) der langsamste im Thread...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## troppa (25. August 2009)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Das hier ist echtes Retro:
> 
> Das ding hat 33MHz und is somit (glaube ich) der langsamste im Thread..



Es geht langsamer!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zilog Z80 - 4 MHz! (rechts) (Blade von Furrer Gloor (gibts die Schweizer eigentlich noch?) aus der Eurolog Serie.)

Pentium MMX 200 MHz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pentium Pro 200MHz leider nur 512KB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Motorola XC68060 50 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Celeron "P3" Tualatin-256 1200 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Athlon XP 2400+ Thoroughbred B 2000 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD 486 DX2 80 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P4 Northwood 1800 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So auf diverse Modellvarianten und P1s/P2s/K5s hab ich mal verzichtet. 

EDIT:  Ja, meine Kamera ist auch schon Retro, nee kein Geld für Neue und Foto-Mobiltelefon - Was ist den dat?


----------



## tom5520 (21. Oktober 2009)

hab mein ganz alten Prozzesor gar nicht mehr :S


----------



## Bu11et (7. November 2009)

Ich ebenfals. War ein Pentium III mit sage und schreibe 900 MHz .
Kaum zu glauben, was jezt neben mmir steht .


----------



## Owned (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab noch ein teil von fujitsu 22 jahre alt vom papa geerbt .)


----------



## darkfabel (20. Dezember 2009)

habe auch ncoh sehr alte teile werde mal fotos machen kann sie leider nicht mehr testen da ich so ein altes netzteil garnicht haben( Leider ).


----------



## tobi757 (20. Dezember 2009)

Pentium II mit 350Mhz


----------



## NCphalon (20. Dezember 2009)

hab grad en Pentium III vor mir liegen (500MHz, 512KB Kache, 100MHz FSB, Slot-1) aber keine möglichkeit ihn vernünftig zu fotografiern.

EDIT: aber jetz  un noch en par andere schätzchen

Intel 486 DX 50MHz (der mit dem höchsten VLB-Takt, noch ohne Multi, lief deswegen oft instabil) von 1989 (20 Jahre alt^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel Pentium 200MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel Pentium III 500MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, in 5 jahren gibts dann die bilder vom Athlon X2 3800+ un meinem E6750^^


----------



## Senfgurke (28. Dezember 2009)

Mit abziehbarem Lüfterkabel. Man meint gar nicht, was ein Krach der Kleine machen kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hat schon etwas gelitten 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht eine durchgebrannte CPU aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sordit (15. März 2010)

*Cyrix Cx486S-40 w/ Cooler*

Nun will ich auch mal meinen Beitrag leisten. Die CPU hat mich seitdem ich sie das erste mal erblickte fasziniert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Cyrix Cx486S 40. Das S kennzeichnet das Fehlen eines mathematischen Koprozessors. Es handelt sich hierbei also um eine günstigere Variante. Gekühlt wurde die 40MHz CPU mit einem per Wärmeleitpad fest aufgeklebten Passivkühler in einem schicken metallic grün.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was meine Version etwas besonderes macht ist der in der Seitenansicht erkennbare 3-stöckige Aufbau. Ich vermute mal, dass es sich hierbei um einen Sockel Adapter handelt? Allerdings lässt sich die Konstruktion auch nicht per festem Ziehen mit  der Hand lösen. Außerdem habe ich bei ebay die gleiche CPU gefunden. Und diese sieht von unten genauso aus, was der Adapter Theorie widersprechen würde.
Weiß jmd. näheres?


----------



## MisterKnister (15. März 2010)

*AW: Cyrix Cx486S-40 w/ Cooler*



sordit schrieb:


> Was meine Version etwas besonderes macht ist der in der Seitenansicht erkennbare 3-stöckige Aufbau. Ich vermute mal, dass es sich hierbei um einen Sockel Adapter handelt? Allerdings lässt sich die Konstruktion auch nicht per festem Ziehen mit  der Hand lösen. Außerdem habe ich bei ebay die gleiche CPU gefunden. Und diese sieht von unten genauso aus, was der Adapter Theorie widersprechen würde.
> Weiß jmd. näheres?


Wahrscheinlich ein damaliger erster Versuch, eine 3-Kern-CPU zu bauen


----------



## arcDaniel (15. März 2010)

Man, habt ihr tolle Fotos, wenn ich die so betrachte komme ich ins schwärmen.
Meine Erste CPU war ein Penitum 133, war sehr zufrieden mit dem, doch als der zu langsam wurde, man was habe ich geschuftet um das Geld für ein Upgrade zusammen zu bekommen. Ich habe mir dann ein AMD K6-2 450mhz gegönnt, mann war der super, und was war ich stolz auf den. (Von all den CPU welche ich hatte, sind meine besten Erinnerungen an den K6-2, das waren noch Zeiten wo die CPU wichtiger war als ein Grafikkarte) Hoffe ich finde diese CPU mal auf ebay, auch wenn ich nixmehr damit anfangen könnte, würde sie mir sehr gut in der Vitrine gefallen.



edit: habe soeben, bei ebay, ein K6-2 450mhz gefunden und gekauft, 10euro mit Versandt, man werde ich von der Freundin eine gescheuert bekommen, wegen meines neuen Deko Stück


----------



## Ini (15. März 2010)

Ich habe hier noch einen Sun Ultra-Sparc II aus dem Jahre 1996 so wie es scheint, ob das schon Retro war? Ich weiß es nicht.

Hier zwei Bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Bedarf kann ich auch Fotos von der Rückseite/Träger machen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. März 2010)

*AW: Cyrix Cx486S-40 w/ Cooler*



sordit schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, dass es sich hierbei um einen Sockel Adapter handelt?


Damit vermutest du richtig.

Ist aber 'ne CPU für 386er Sockel, oder?


----------



## bingo88 (17. März 2010)

Wow, ne SUN fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung 
Ich glaub ich muss auch mal nen paar Bildchen von meinem Retrokram machen, der btw größtenteils sogar noch voll funktionsfähig ist. Bei meinem P1 Board von ASUS hab ich letztens allerdings nen paar Elkos tauschen müssen, die hatten schon die Beulenpest


----------



## Ini (17. März 2010)

Ich glaub der Ultra Sparc lief bis vor wenigen Wochen auch noch, sofern ich mich recht erinnere.

So, man beachte die "Betriebsspannung" 3,4 - 3,6V, stelle sich das heute mal einer vor.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um welchen Prozessor es sich bei diesem Exemplar handelt weiß ich leider nicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein CyberShot Handy kann ja doch etwas.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arcDaniel (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mal ein Fotos von meiner neu eingetroffenen CPU, man hängen an solch einem Teil erinnerungen dran


----------



## wirelessy (22. März 2010)

=-O In was für Zuständen sich die armen CPU befinden :/ Alle verkratzt^^
Naja, hier noch ein schöner... öm, keine Ahnung was das ist. Gleich mit zugehörigem Retro-Zubehör! Ich wunder mich immer noch über den USB-Anschluss aufm Mainboard - zu sehen auf dem Bus-Bild in der rechten unteren Ecke.

//edit: Hab ich doch glatt in meinen allerersten Post die falschen Pics gepostet. Gefixt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThePlayer (31. März 2010)

Ich habe noch was nettes, würde heute nicht mal Taschenrechner durchgehen.


----------



## shootme (17. Mai 2010)

Das ist leider schon der älteste Briefbeschwerer den ich grad am schreibtisch liegen hab. AMD Duron Spitfire mit 900MHz und gaaanz ohne Bleistiftstriche.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Farbe des Kerns zu urteilen dürts sogar ein Dresdner sein, weil die mit dem Grünen Finish kamen ja von wo anders wenn ich mich da irgendwie richtig erinner.

Alles ältere liegt im Keller. Das älteste is ein AMD 486 DX4 mit 120MHz, hoffentlich find ich den noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2010)

~11 Jahre sollten für Retro langen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(gabs eigentlich keine Quad-Slot1-Boards in der zeitlichen Lücke zwischen Pentium Pro und Xeon?)


----------



## Pat149501 (11. Oktober 2010)

http://www.abload.de/img/foto08225ls.jpg
Das wäre dann mein Retro-teil. 
http://www.abload.de/img/foto081h579.jpg


N alter Cyrix prozzi von 1995


----------



## vad4r (18. November 2010)

Intel Pentium Pro 200MHz und AMD K6-2 550:


----------



## Black Buty (24. Februar 2011)

ein kleiner intel cpu(über kleine regler von 66-133 mhz "übertaktbar"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich habe auch noch eine amd?! prozessorwand(533mhz), leider aber keine bilder davon und geine lust mir den pc erst aus dem keller zu holen nur, um davon ein bild machen zu können


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. April 2011)

Hinter meinem Avatar steckt ein Pentium 2 oder 3. Weiß ich gerade nicht.

Den 286er kann ich leider gerade nicht fotografieren...der steckt im einzigen mir gehörenden PC  und es sitzt so ein dreist kleiner Passivkühler drauf...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. April 2011)

Pentium III Katmai - eindeutig zu identifizieren an den Cache-Bausteinen auf einer Seite.


----------



## Jimini (22. April 2011)

Bei dem Thread tut's mir wieder irgendwo leid, vor einem Jahr anlässlich eines Umzugs rund 15 CPUs entsorgt zu haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GxGamer (27. April 2011)

Ist ja auch schon Retro 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (23. Mai 2011)

Grade noch eine meiner ersten Cpu´s gefunden. War mir garnicht mehr bewusst dass die damals schon Heatspreader auf dem DIE hatten. War irgendwie seit Athlon Zeiten der Auffassung dass früher alle einem das pure Silizium entgegen streckten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2011)

Im Gegenteil. Nackte DIEs gabs iirc zum ersten Mal bei Pentium III und Athlon.


----------



## GxGamer (24. Mai 2011)

Gebraucht hier aus dem Marktplatz:
War damals mein erster neuer Prozessor, damals im Set gekauft mit nem MSI KT6 Delta und 2x 512MB DDR-400 RAM von Corsair 
Wollte mal wieder einen haben, als Erinnerung^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dgcss (25. Mai 2011)

Schön das auf den ersten Seiten auch noch ein AMD *SLOT* A war  kaum einer kannte Sie  Waren die geilsten Teile überhaupt  1,5-2 fache übertaktung über Klick-Schalt-Modul  Das waren noch zeiten...

Andere Frage .... seid Ihr Messis ? *G*  Die Ludolfs unter den IT Leutz vereinigt euch 

Schade das keine alte Voodo dabei war  3dfx


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2011)

Voodoos fallen einfach seltener als Abfall an, weil sie nur in reinen Gamer-Systemen waren.
Ich hab hier fünf Katmai-PIII, einen Deschutes-PII, einen P233MMX samt Board (SD,ATX und MGA  ), einen iirc 550er Slot A samt Board, drei Durons und zwei Sockel A Thunderbirds (samt einem Board) und nen großen Stapel SD-RAM im Schrank (und einen kompletten Pentium 166 im Tower daneben) - aber ich hab keine Voodoo für mein Retrosystem


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2011)

dgcss schrieb:


> Schön das auf den ersten Seiten auch noch ein AMD *SLOT* A war  kaum einer kannte Sie  Waren die geilsten Teile überhaupt  1,5-2 fache übertaktung über Klick-Schalt-Modul  Das waren noch zeiten...


 
Ich fand die K6-2 besser, konnte man perfekt köpfen, und übertakten bist zum geht nicht mehr ( vorrausgesezt man hatte eines der wenigen Super Sockel 7 die auch wirklich 150mhz FSB mitgemacht hatten, Ich hab irgendwo noch nen DFI das hat 140mhz mitgemacht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, fehlt noch ein Covington.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juni 2011)

Korrekt der eine Celi ist nen Medocino, nen Covington hab ich nicht ( glaub ich zumindest  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Juni 2011)

Nuja - Deschutes ohne Cache erkennt man eigentlich recht einfach.
Und einen der extrem seltenen So370 Covingtons hat man vermutlich nicht durch Zufall.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (8. Juli 2011)

Der neulich gekaufte Athlon 1000 "Thunderbird" werkelt jetzt tüchtig im neuen Zweit-PC...wobei es leicht wunderlich ist, dass der Prozessor überhaupt noch werkelt - schaut euch mal das Die an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NexusEXE (19. Mai 2012)

Also der ist in meinem ganz alten PC verbaut, glaube ich. Es ist ein AMD Ahlon Prozessormit einer Taktrate von 1200 MHZ.

http://di1-4.shoppingshadow.com/ima...7-260x260-0-0_AMD+Athlon+1+GHz+A1000AMT3B.jpg


----------



## kerze21 (24. Juni 2012)

Eine Frage: Stellt IBM überhaupt noch CPUs her ??



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendein Intel Pentium war glaube Sockel 7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss die aufkleber da mal runtermachen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2012)

IBM stellt derzeit den Power 7 her. 
Pentium MMX gab es nur als Sockel 7.
Unter dem oberen Aufkleber steht "Advanced Micro Devices", das garantier ich dir .


----------



## anderon (28. Juli 2012)

ok dann stell ich hier auch ma was rein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das wars XD weis garnich die genauen bezwichnungen von allen


----------



## Ratracer008 (9. Oktober 2012)

Sind nicht meine, stehen bei mir in der Schule:

8-bit-Prozessor MOS 6502
Apple IIe mit 1,032 GHZ:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8-bit-Prozessor Zilog Z80
TRS 80 Modell 3 mit 1,77MHZ:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXxAndixXx (24. März 2013)

Hallo, ich mag euch mal meinen P1 zeigen, leider weiß ich rein Garnichts über ihn, vielleicht kann jemand von euch da weiterhelfen! 
Vorderseite:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rückseite:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dekay55 (24. März 2013)

Da steht doch alles drauf, Pentium 1 MMX 233mhz, nix besonderes
Achja Codename P55C


----------



## xXxAndixXx (24. März 2013)

Okay, war also mal wieder zu blöd zu lesen  wird gleich mal reineditiert


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. April 2013)

ist der pentium III 800mhz retro genug?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## big-maec (15. April 2013)

Hallo,

mein Beitrag zu Retro. Intel 486er Overdrive Prozessor (Pentium) mit 83 MHz.

Ich schein doch noch mehr zu haben als ich dachte.


----------



## FMLPs (23. Juli 2013)

ARK | Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 641 supporting HT Technology (2M Cache, 3.20 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)


----------



## S754 (13. März 2014)

Retro genug?


----------



## xNN (13. März 2014)

> ist der pentium III 800mhz retro genug?



Meiner Meinung nach weit entfernt von "Retro" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CosmoCortney (12. Juni 2014)

Hier mein alter Intel Pentium III SL4ZJ 
mit Sage und Schreibe 866MHz


----------



## Tubby-1 (19. Juli 2014)

Habe mal ein paar alte interessante Cpu's ausgegraben.


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (13. Juli 2016)

schon ziemlich cool


----------



## AndreasDeitmann (23. Oktober 2016)

Hier ein toller Rückblick auf den AMD K7 Slot A.
Leider habe ich meinen nicht mehr ;(

Die PCGH-CPU-Historie: Heute mit dem Sockel A und Slot A von AMD

Der Cyrix P166+ stellte meinen ersten Ausflug in den PC Bereich dar...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: cpu-museum.de

Als eiserner Amiga Anhänger zu dieser Zeit konnte mich erste das endgültige aus von Commodore ;( und der bevorstehende Release von Diablo 1 im Jahr 1996 zum Wechsel bewegen.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Oktober 2016)

Hab noch einen - nur kein Board mehr dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T'PAU (27. März 2019)

MOS 6507 @1,19 MHz (der mittlere 28-Pin Chip)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus meinem leider missglückten Atari VCS2600 AV/LED-Mod (kommt kein Bild, Ton als wenn Dauerfeuer gedrückt ist, auch ohne Joystick).
Fotoalbum hier. 


Motorola 68000 @8 MHz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aus welchem Computer sollten Kenner sehen können. 

grml, wieso gehen keine kleinen Vorschaubilder im Post-Bereich mehr? Immer gleich Vollbild.


----------



## T'PAU (1. August 2022)

Noch mehr Motorola:   

68020 (Amiga 1200)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



68030 (unten mitte, Atari Falcon 030)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



68LC060 (Amiga 1200 Beschleuniger-Board)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dr_ulkram (31. Oktober 2022)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Noch mehr Motorola:
> 
> 68020 (Amiga 1200)
> 
> ...


Fast; der Standard-A1200 hatte einen 68*EC*020 mit abgespecktem Bussystem. Wurde bei mir mit einer Low-Cost-Turbokarte (M-Tec 68030/28 Mhz, 4 MB-RAM) ergänzt bzw. ersetzt.


----------



## vad4r (Mittwoch um 10:09)

dr_ulkram schrieb:


> Wurde bei mir mit einer Low-Cost-Turbokarte (M-Tec 68030/28 Mhz, 4 MB-RAM) ergänzt bzw. ersetzt.


Diese hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist aber die fette (  ) 42Mhz Version und läuft noch einwandfrei
Andere A1200 TK liegen hier auch noch rum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dr_ulkram (Mittwoch um 19:39)

Hach ja, Phase 5... *schmacht*

Danke für diese wundervolle Zeitreise in die eigene Jugend.


----------



## vad4r (Mittwoch um 20:39)

Die Amiga Preise kennen ja aktuell auch nur den Weg nach oben, Phase 5 Komponenten legen da aber gerne noch was drauf. Hab hier u.a. noch eine CyberStorm PPC mit CyberVision PPC liegen. Bei Ebay wurde so ein Set vor einiger Zeit für 2800€ verkauft? Die sind ja völlig irre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

